# Insurance on facelift



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Decided to order 245 s line BE yesterday and thought I would have a look to see how much it would be to insure compared to my current s line and I was stunned at the price increase. I pay roughly £300 at the moment and quotes were coming in at around double this. Has anyone else had a look? I wondered if it was down to the BE so tried just s line, same thing, mega more expensive. So with the over £40,000 tax and now the insurance the costs are soaring!


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Heath said:


> Decided to order 245 s line BE yesterday and thought I would have a look to see how much it would be to insure compared to my current s line and I was stunned at the price increase. I pay roughly £300 at the moment and quotes were coming in at around double this. Has anyone else had a look? I wondered if it was down to the BE so tried just s line, same thing, mega more expensive. So with the over £40,000 tax and now the insurance the costs are soaring!


Do you know how many insurance groups you have jumped from your current car?
Not certain, but I would guess that the new Black Edition 45 TFSI s tronic would be group 40.
Even if you have jumped 4-5 groups, a doubling in premium would obviously be quite surprising - assuming that your personal circumstances haven't changed. Also, what was the quote from your current insurer? Give them a ring to explain the hike?

You mention "quotes", so did you get the rest from a price comparison site?
For interest, were LV included? They seem to be well regarded and generally very competitive for VAG performance cars.
Also Aviva, who are not on comparison web sites.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

With Aviva, get a quote, then you can get another 28% discount after using the Drive app. I had a nice drop in premium this year.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

jabiqq said:


> With Aviva, get a quote, then you can get another 28% discount after using the Drive app. I had a nice drop in premium this year.


Do you have to use the app? As can't say I'd enjoy being monitored on my driving style... :lol:


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. The BE I have ordered is 6 speed manual which is why I was surprised at huge increase. Will check out Aviva and LV. I was just doing a general comparison site search to get a general idea. No change in personal circumstances, about 6,000 miles per year and just for social as retired.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Just ordered a 45 BE with Quattro and S-tronic. Spoke to my insurer (Saga), and got a quote of £330, down from £370 for my current TTS. 10,000 miles a year, also retired.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Saga are also my current insurer, will give them another ring. Thanks for info.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

This is odd! Just phoned Saga and they will not give me a quote on the BE.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If there's been a lot of claims in your area in the last year (say a spate of car thefts) this will pump up premiums for everyone in the area.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

I had the same problem yesterday, the person I spoke to originally had trouble identifying the specific trim level, and gave me the same answer as you got. The person I spoke to today was more up to speed and was able to confirm the model I have ordered and give me a quote. I think there's so many options on their system they struggle to identify the correct one sometimes.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

That is so helpful, thank you. Will give it another go in a few days.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm trying to be sympathetic, but my insurance is £1250 on a TTS. £600 would be a dream...


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

digital_dreamer said:


> Do you have to use the app? As can't say I'd enjoy being monitored on my driving style... :lol:


Yes, but only for 200 miles, you can uninstall it after that.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Depending on previous clams £1250 seems a lot to me, Mine with many years no claims is £450. (Saga)


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I took Audi Insurance, it was amzingly cheap and gave free cover to drive away a new car


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I pay £420 on the rs for a year


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

cliveju said:


> I took Audi Insurance, it was amzingly cheap and gave free cover to drive away a new car


Quote from Audi on my new TT (2.0 TFSI, FWD) was about £500 with a named driver and as a new policy (no NCD since I kept that on my old car). I couldn't beat it with my existing insurers. Mind you I am pushing on towards retirement.

We'll see what happens on the renewal.

But to go back the OT on this - i don't see why quotes for the facelift should be much higher than the pre-facelift.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Just run some Quotes on Go Compare.Current 3 yr old 2.0 Sline Coupe £217. New 45 Sline £261. New 40 Sport £290. These are all the cheapest price.Strange how the cheaper lower powered Sport costs more.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Just renewed my RS with LV for £399.70.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Decided to try Audi for insurance, website didn't have new models up yet so resorted to phone. Good news, is coming in around £300. Feel so much better now after comparison sites were all around £500 to £600.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done and some good press for Audi service for a change.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Heath said:


> Decided to try Audi for insurance, website didn't have new models up yet so resorted to phone. Good news, is coming in around £300. Feel so much better now after comparison sites were all around £500 to £600.


Nice one. Perseverance paid off! I never use comparison webs sites, I just don't trust them. Actually their moronic TV adverts are enough to put me off, but that's probably just me. They make their huge profits by often dubious means and are always embroiled in one financial scandal or another. Basically, they just add to the lottery that is car insurance, they don't simplify anything. Just look at the example in the link below. They all gave different quotes for exactly the same cover (with Admiral) and two of them were significantly more expensive than just going direct to Admiral.

https://www.moneywise.co.uk/shopping/household-finances/the-truth-about-comparison-websites

But the 'killer' is that two of the best companies (Aviva and Direct Line) are not even on comparison web sites. Not sure about LV, as they are the other "highly recommended". I did get a quote from Audi Insurance following the 5 days free cover you get with a new car, but in my case they were 20% more expensive than my current insurer (Aviva). I'm sure I could get a bit cheaper if I spent hours on the phone or on company web sites, but life is just too short. Twenty minutes on the phone to a front-line insurance salesperson and I am rapidly losing the will to live.. :?


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Just wondering how long it will take some insurance companies to add the facelift models to their website. For example LV do not have them listed and as I said in an earlier post neither did Audi. The comparison websites despite their shortcomings do seem to have them.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

moro anis said:


> Just renewed my RS with LV for £399.70.


Right you have set me a target to beat! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Hi.
If you need any help with insurance at all then please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

Blade Runner said:


> I never use comparison webs sites, I just don't trust them. Actually their moronic TV adverts are enough to put me off, but that's probably just me.


not at all - I'm right with you on that one, along with 118 118...


----------

